# 16 hp briggs compression release?



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

Was wondering if model 310707-type 0136-EI has a compression release? also I have been told valve adjustment is critical for the release to work right.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it should. and yes valve's have to be adjusted right once in a while on a ohv engine, that is if its a ohv? you can get the owners manual with valve clearances on the briggs website.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

The book shows your engine does have a compression release.
To adjust the valves the Briggs manual says to set the piston at top dead center on the compression stroke. Then insert a thin screwdriver into the spark plug hole and turn the flywheel clockwise until the piston drops 1/4" Using the screwdriver as a gauge. That gets the exhaust valve off the compression release, so it can be adjusted properly.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284&page=2 its why its there, helpful links


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

I forgot to give you the clearances.
For your engine they should be .003-.005" (.08-.13mm) for the intake valve, and
.005-.007" (.13-.18mm) for the exhaust valve. Valves clearances are to be set 
when the engine is cold.


----------

